# How do I check his temperature?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

You have to use a thermometer. Here's how to do it: How to Take a Dog's Temperature (with Pictures) - wikiHow


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Get a designated thermometer (any type just make sure it for pets only) put some lube on it (Vaseline, natural oils, etc, whatever you have on hand) lift his tail and slowly place the thermometer into his anus. Wait for it to beep and read the results. He should be anywhere from 99.5- 102.5.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Feeling the ear and the ear leather can give you a pointer. They're warmer than normal in case of fever.


----------

